# DNG-Format nutzen?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ist es eigentlich sinnvoll seine Bilder in das DNG Format umzuwandeln?

Gruß


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

Im Moment würd ich sagen ist es noch zu unausgerreift. Ein erster guter Schritt im RAW-Chaos ist getan, mehr aber nicht.

Falls du viele RAWS Weitergeben musst, würde ich das  mit der Agentur absprechen, ob sie .dng verwenden möchten.

Als privater Hobbyfotograf bringt .dng im Moment aber nur Nachteile.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Oktober 2006)

Und welche Nachteile sind das?


----------

